# How much is the good salary in Sydney?



## KatQ (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi, 
we are probably going to Sydney soon, there is a financial offer from our employer, but we are not sure if it's enough to garantee us a good quality life with extra savings. 

Could anyone give some ideas about the average/high standard incomes in Sydney? 
And it is good to live in the city center with a 4 year old child? and how much that would cost for a standard apartment of 3 rooms?

Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi KatQ, 

Welcome to the forum. 

I don't live in Sydney (we don't like big cities - we moved from London ) but if you check out property links in the "Please read..." post towards the top of the forum that will give you an idea of rentals and sale prices for Sydney. 

There is also the cost of living thread although I don't think anyone from sydney has posted there yet. 

Regards,
Karen


----------

